# Map maker suitable for making miniatures/terrain tiles



## jonnjonnzz (Aug 12, 2010)

I am an old school gamer getting back into running a Star Wars RPG (WEG, not the WOTC version), but I will be using miniatures frequently. Which map/cartographer applications can make makes maps suitable for use with WOTC's Star Wars miniatures?

I am really looking for a tile based mapping program where I can just drop and rotate various tiles to create science fiction style maps.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2010)

I would probably take a look at Dundjinni for that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## heruca (Aug 13, 2010)

Seconded. But be aware that the Dundjinni website is currently down while they switch to a new server.


----------



## jonnjonnzz (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. I kinda figured that would be the best choice. I also looked at Tiamat from RPGObjects since it uses the tiles from Skeleton Key games.

Now if someone could take the map images from the old West End Games books and make them into tiles for Dundjinni, then my job would be even easier.

5+ years out of the hobby and now I'm scrambling for tools to make my life easier. Really sux when there aren't tools to support the systems I like to play.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2010)

You could also try the Galaxy Tiles, though they are really limited, because there was only ever a single set of them.







But maybe they are still useful.

Bye
Thanee


----------

